# Plastic greater Demons?



## lt_sparky (Aug 26, 2007)

I know that GW will be bringing out some nice new plastic lesser demons with the new demon codex coming out in the near future but I was wondering if there is any news on plastic greater demons or even just new ones. Personally I hate the current ones.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

if there is plastic demons coming they would look right cool


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

short answer is no. Longer answer is nooooooooooo.


----------



## Dreamseller (Nov 15, 2007)

well if they do bring out new plastive greater deamons then thank god cause currently the bloodthister is a pain in the ass to glue!


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

the plastic daemonetts look like shit, bloodletters look okay and to my knowledge there will be a generic greater daemon.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Well I dont know about GW releasing plastic GDs but usually once FW makes a nice resin kit of something GW stops playing around with them and I think yall should check out what FW has put out (a few months old here but have a nice look).

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/acatalog/DAEMONS_AND_BEASTS.html


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

do you guys actually read my posts? GW are doing 2 sets of plastic lesser daemons, THEY ARE NOT DOING PLASTIC GREATER DAEMONS.


----------



## roricon (Jan 11, 2008)

Shame. The current GW Bloodthirster is butt ugly.


----------



## Dreamseller (Nov 15, 2007)

calm down tor dude we saw we was just ponderin if they ever did it would make life alot easier


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

CATzeentch said:


> the plastic daemonetts look like shit, bloodletters look okay and to my knowledge there will be a generic greater daemon.


i was responding to this.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I got told that they were ditching the old daemons and make an independant Daemon force? Are they just gonna be the Daemons from the old chaos Dex and if so are there any new ones coming out?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

There is going to be a daemon codex and army book and theyre getting a whole host of new stuff.


----------

